

Windows Phone will beat Android in 2013, analyst explains - shimi
http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/10/windows-phone-will-beat-android-in-2013-analyst-explains/

======
ansy
Original Source: <http://www.pyramidresearch.com/points/item/110509.htm>

Interesting webOS is left off the the chart entirely despite the support of HP
while magically the support of Nokia is enough to catapult Windows ahead of
everyone.

If webOS and Windows are going to beat Android they're going to have to do
something different than they are doing now.

HP just isn't competing with Apple on hardware. It needs to kick up its
efforts by an order of magnitude if it wants to actually win with a limited
lineup.

HP probably needs to go with more of an Android approach that seems to be
winning against Apple anyway. If HP isn't going to license webOS out it needs
to pick up the slack itself with a wide variety of form factors.

As for Microsoft it is a tough call. It has a better user experience than
Android. And it is a lot more 'open' than webOS or iOS. But is that enough to
actually win? Tough to say, especially when Google should make dramatic user
experience improvements with Ice Cream Sandwich, the first handheld version of
Android developed completely under Matias Duarte.[1]

[1] <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Matias_Duarte>

